# 454 Casull



## Stonewall 2 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a Ruger super Redhawk 454 casull. I have a Burris fastfire sight on it. Have never hunted with a handgun but I am wanting to start. 

Do y’all use a pistol vise to sight your handguns in? And if so could you recommend the best option for this gun? I am about to order a laser bore sight. Any recommendations on assisting with sighting this gun in will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Dec 2, 2020)

This is my first season hunting with a hand gun and I love it took my first deer Saturday it was a big 6 point and I'm hunting with a 500 Smith &Wesson magnum


----------



## Railroader (Dec 2, 2020)

I sighted my Glock 40 MOS and Vortex Venom just like a rifle.

Laser bore sight.

Using sandbags for a rest. 

Started at about 15 yds.

Went to a touch high at 25.

Gave me a touch low at 50, about a 4-5 inch group.

I have a self imposed limit of about 30 yards for now.

Gonna improve that, by putting a Sightmark Minishot on my Ruger MKII, and shooting at 50 till I feel good about it.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Dec 2, 2020)

beretta said:


> I used to have one, it was a beast! I sold it, but I have the chest holster rig if you are looking for one.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is a chest holder rig?


----------



## frankwright (Dec 3, 2020)

I shoot my pistols from sandbags trying to get solid. Never have boresighted. I have always been on paper by putting dot on front sight or watching dirt impact.
I sight in at 45 yards as this is the longest range I have available. I can hit zero everytime from a rest but limit myself in the woods.
It also depends on the gun. I shoot my contender to 100 yards and would feel confident with the casull with some practice and shooting rest, tree stand rail or sticks!


----------



## DR4570 (Dec 5, 2020)

I’d love to have a 454 casull


----------



## Lonegle57 (Dec 6, 2020)

I sight my hunting handguns in like any rifle, start at 25 yards and work out to 100 with most. Normally this is a bench, gun rest of choice. Once sighted in to where I feel comfortable making good hits, I usually put up a cardboard deer outline and send some rounds,deer dont have bullseyes on them. Next step to me is important, I use what ever method I will use in the woods. If am going to use a shooting stick, I practice with the stick, a tripod, I use a tripod, a bipod etc...
 I set my limits and go from there.  Good luck with the 454.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Dec 6, 2020)

Another thought, a range finder is a useful tool when handgun hunting. Gives you an excellent limit to being successful out in the woods.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 6, 2020)

I shoot a 460 S&W.
I sight it in from the bench with a block of wood and a 1/4 “ piece of rubber on top of it. The barrel rest directly on the rubber. 
In my shooting house I have a price of firm foam pad to rest it on on top of the wooden window rail.
It shoots to the same zero regardless.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2020)

Stonewall 2 said:


> I have a Ruger super Redhawk 454 casull. I have a Burris fastfire sight on it. Have never hunted with a handgun but I am wanting to start.
> 
> Do y’all use a pistol vise to sight your handguns in? And if so could you recommend the best option for this gun? I am about to order a laser bore sight. Any recommendations on assisting with sighting this gun in will be greatly appreciated.




Your luck may be better but I find most bore sighter gadgets to be about as worthless as Brian Kemp has been in the 2020 election thus far.


It’s not hard to sight one in during a range session.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 17, 2020)

DR4570 said:


> I’d love to have a 454 casull


If you get a S&W 460 xvr, you can have a .45lc, .454 casull and a .460 magnum all in 1 handgun.


----------



## Davem (Feb 20, 2021)

I recently got the Ruger Bisley in 454 Casull.  I really like the gun. The recoil is pretty stiff so I have been putting in 2 live rounds and three spent cases and rotating the cylinder before each shot so I can tell if I am flinching.  The back of the trigger guard has been hitting my fingers on the grip but other than that I am okay. I have been shooting 300 grain Horndays but I'm not sure what is the most effective load for deer, hogs.  At 25 yards the groups are 3" but that may be my shooting or the wrong load.  I am going to reload but everything about the 454 Casull seems expensive, that is, I don't have small rifle primers, bullets cost a lot, etc.
Anyone that has the Single Action Ruger Bisley and worked up a good load- I'm all ears.
I also have a 44 mag S&W 29 that I got a 4" group at 100 yards (one time event), In any event it is very accurate yet others report great accuracy with the Bislay (ragged hole groups at 25 yards)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2021)

Davem said:


> I recently got the Ruger Bisley in 454 Casull.  I really like the gun. The recoil is pretty stiff so I have been putting in 2 live rounds and three spent cases and rotating the cylinder before each shot so I can tell if I am flinching.  The back of the trigger guard has been hitting my fingers on the grip but other than that I am okay. I have been shooting 300 grain Horndays but I'm not sure what is the most effective load for deer, hogs.  At 25 yards the groups are 3" but that may be my shooting or the wrong load.  I am going to reload but everything about the 454 Casull seems expensive, that is, I don't have small rifle primers, bullets cost a lot, etc.
> Anyone that has the Single Action Ruger Bisley and worked up a good load- I'm all ears.
> I also have a 44 mag S&W 29 that I got a 4" group at 100 yards (one time event), In any event it is very accurate yet others report great accuracy with the Bislay (ragged hole groups at 25 yards)




I had a Ruger Super Red Hawk 454 Casull about 15 years ago.  Always entertaining to load it mixed with heavy shells and 45 long colts.  That 1st shot never seemed that bad.  The 2nd might getcha though


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2021)

308-MIKE said:


> If you get a S&W 460 xvr, you can have a .45lc, .454 casull and a .460 magnum all in 1 handgun.



Bought one new the other day.

Gotta get it running soon.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 7, 2021)

From my experience sand bags get ripped from the blast.  something more resilient would be in order.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Mar 7, 2021)

trial&error said:


> From my experience sand bags get ripped from the blast.  something more resilient would be in order.


I use pieces of scrap leather over my bags. Most craft supply stores have some kind of scrap leather available.


----------

